# Excessive Breeding?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Is it true that we're breeding independence out of our cats? Someone told me that in each new generation of FELIX DOMESTICUS, certain traits diminish,others increase,with the result that they're becoming more and more dependent on us.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't believe so. I think what is being seen is cats raised domestically are not being taught outdoor survival skills (hunting, hiding, defense) because they are strictly indoor and do not encounter those stimuli or opportunities to learn. This is why housecats dumped outside do so poorly, they haven't been taught how to hunt and be successful. They haven't been taught that the bugs and small creatures they could catch are edible. They haven't learned that every other creature (dog, human, other cats) they may encounter may not be friendly and love them.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's true to some extent. Serious breeders only breed cats that suite our society. Aggressive, dominant and very reserved cats aren't used for breeding because such cats do not become good pets. All these traits are very valuable for a wild cat, but we don't like these traits in cats that are supposed to live with people and other animals.

However, the cat remains an independent animal that you can't boss around. In every cat there's a tiger, no matter how sweet it seems to be.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sol said:


> However, the cat remains an independent animal that you can't boss around. In every cat there's a tiger, no matter how sweet it seems to be.


Truer words were never spoken!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

A most logical conclusion. :lol:


----------

